# Tapimatic Rug making Machine



## Oz Knitter2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Has anybody used a Tapimatic Rug maker, or know anything about it, what was your findings, thanks


----------



## domwild (Dec 13, 2014)

My wife has one for sale but has never used one. New they are $185, we would sell it for $90 but we are in Perth, WA.

Going to Melbourne for Christmas, does that help?

Dominic


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

I didn't think they could still be purchased new. Singer Australia were the distributor for the Tapimatic Rug maker back in the 1980's. They had a full catalog of rug kits complete with the yarn needed to make them and were quite easy to use. I had one, but sold it in about 1987. I haven't seen any references to them for many years.


----------



## domwild (Dec 13, 2014)

Correct! Even Dr Google came up with only 400 or so hits. With mortgage stress both have to work and the "making things at home" movement has suffered. Sad!


----------



## mljackson99 (Dec 26, 2018)

Does anyone have the owners manual for the tapimatic rug maker or have one to sell?


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

domwild said:


> My wife has one for sale but has never used one. New they are $185, we would sell it for $90 but we are in Perth, WA.
> 
> Going to Melbourne for Christmas, does that help?
> 
> Dominic


Did you find a buyer? Old thread, I know. Thanks!


----------

